# Angel Vivaldi leaving Ibanez for Charvel?



## Webmaestro (Jun 12, 2017)

I just heard through the grapevine that Angel announced in a recent Facebook Live that he's left Ibanez and signed with Charvel. I missed this live feed, so to me it's just rumor at this point.

Anyone catch it or otherwise have any info on this? It would explain why I've seen his black-and-gold RG752 (Sophia) being purchased and flipped on Facebook.


----------



## Soya (Jun 12, 2017)

Hmm interesting move, I always thought his ct7? And the black and gold rg were pretty special. Guess Charvel offered him some goodies.


----------



## oracles (Jun 12, 2017)

I had heard he was leaving Ibanez through a mutual friend, had no idea it was for Charvel.


----------



## couverdure (Jun 12, 2017)

I saw some of the title on the front page and I was shocked because he has been with Ibanez for a very long time. He has that nice old 7-string Prestige RG he's known for playing with and two LACS guitars (a black RG with gold hardware and a white RGD, both 7s).

Before I read the full title, I was expecting that he would move to Kiesel since his bassist Jake and friend Dan Sugarman are endorsers and he used one of their electro-acoustic guitars in his Acid Reign playthrough. Charvel seems to be a very weird choice for him, Jackson would be more fitting for him.


----------



## Webmaestro (Jun 12, 2017)

I think the "Charvel" part of the rumor may be inaccurate. That would be a really odd move, in my mind--since Charvel doesn't make any 7-string models as far as I know. Maybe they actually meant Jackson, which is a little more believable.


----------



## IbanezIsLife (Jun 12, 2017)

I watched the live stream, he was indeed playing a black Charvel with gold hardware and a maple board. Didn't hear what pickups he had in it. Sounded good tho... I'm just not a huge fan of the look. I like Ibanez soooo


----------



## Webmaestro (Jun 12, 2017)

IbanezIsLife said:


> I watched the live stream, he was indeed playing a black Charvel with gold hardware and a maple board. Didn't hear what pickups he had in it. Sounded good tho... I'm just not a huge fan of the look. I like Ibanez soooo



As a big Ibanez fanboy (and lifelong Ibanez player), I'll admit I'm a little bummed about Angel changing brands. I still remember when Petrucci left Ibanez. I felt like I'd lost a family member, heh.


----------



## that short guy (Jun 12, 2017)

I look at it as an opportunity for them to maybe open up they're market. Maybe they'll give him a sig and it'll be something that a lot of us could be into or even buy. I'm curious as to why he left though


----------



## feraledge (Jun 13, 2017)

This is one of my favorite looking RGs, I eagerly anticipate what Charvel might offer to top it:


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 13, 2017)

Charvel makes some GREAT guitars FWIW...


----------



## feraledge (Jun 13, 2017)

Oh, don't get me wrong, I love Charvel! I see this as more amazing Charvels, which is far superior, to me, to more Ibanez.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jun 13, 2017)

USMarine75 said:


> Charvel makes some GREAT guitars FWIW...



Yeah, it's just kind of like Maestro said; Angel is just one of those guys that I never saw leaving Ibanez. 
I keep hearing about people leaving them, as a huge fan of the brand, it kind of makes you wonder.


----------



## Zalbu (Jun 13, 2017)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Yeah, it's just kind of like Maestro said; Angel is just one of those guys that I never saw leaving Ibanez.
> I keep hearing about people leaving them, as a huge fan of the brand, it kind of makes you wonder.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm glad to see its someone moving to a guitar company that isn't you know who.


----------



## couverdure (Jun 13, 2017)

Zalbu said:


>



I thought the reverse works too. Polyphia were endorsed by Ernie Ball Music Man when Muse first came out but moved to Ibanez when it was re-released.



IbanezIsLife said:


> I watched the live stream, he was indeed playing a black Charvel with gold hardware and a maple board. Didn't hear what pickups he had in it. Sounded good tho... I'm just not a huge fan of the look. I like Ibanez soooo


Possibly DiMarzios since he has them on all of his guitars and is endorsed by them.



Lorcan Ward said:


> I'm glad to see its someone moving to a guitar company that isn't you know who.


Kiesel? I already mentioned them earlier and they were the first brand that came to my mind when I heard he was leaving Ibanez.

Charvel Angel Vivaldi sig incoming?


----------



## ArtDecade (Jun 13, 2017)

Angel can play. No doubt. But, he is far from a household. Ibanez probably doesn't have as many endorsement perks for him as compared to Vai, Satch, Gilbert, etc. At the end of the day, I'm guessing it was just a business decision rather than a QC or playability thing.


----------



## feraledge (Jun 13, 2017)

Charvel is stingy on sig models. I'm surprised Satchel doesn't have one yet, but definitely guarantees Angel isn't getting one anytime soon.


----------



## Webmaestro (Jun 13, 2017)

ArtDecade said:


> Angel can play. No doubt. But, he is far from a household. Ibanez probably doesn't have as many endorsement perks for him as compared to Vai, Satch, Gilbert, etc. At the end of the day, I'm guessing it was just a business decision rather than a QC or playability thing.



Totally. I love Angel as a person and as a player, but in the grand scheme you're absolutely right. From Ibanez's viewpoint, they probably don't see him at a level where they're willing to create a full-on LACS model for him.

I forget where I read it, but somewhere I saw how Ibanez endorsee tiers work--like, exactly what's included at each level. Obviously, players like Vai, Satch, Gilbert, etc. are in the topmost tier. There are several levels below that, with the lowest tier essentially just getting artist discounts on stock models. Wish I could find that info again...


----------



## Mathemagician (Jun 13, 2017)

At least it's not Bevel-town guitars and their new model "ugly offset". 

I'm curious to see what kind of shred stick he'll be playing. One of my current favorite artists for a few years now. 

And a SUPER nice dude. If you get the chance to catch his shows do it.


----------



## Zado (Jun 13, 2017)

I would have loved seeing him with an ESP. But Charvies are fine too


----------



## Triple-J (Jun 13, 2017)

Webmaestro said:


> I think the "Charvel" part of the rumor may be inaccurate. That would be a really odd move, in my mind--since Charvel doesn't make any 7-string models as far as I know. Maybe they actually meant Jackson, which is a little more believable.



Well Charvel got into the seven string game with this 2017 model.....









...which doesn't seem like his kind of thing.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jun 13, 2017)

Angel is good people and one _hell _of a player. I'm excite to see where he goes.


----------



## AxeHappy (Jun 13, 2017)

Definitely something hard to believe, but hell, if Charvel gave him a better deal (He did have the one Facebook thread about how much people would pay for a sig guitar) than more power to him. 

If he did get a sig, it would be the first Charvel I paid attention to in quite a while.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 13, 2017)

Triple-J said:


> Well Charvel got into the seven string game with this 2017 model.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm guessing IF he goes with Charvel and not Jackson, they'll use Angel as their 7-string guy to help promote more 7-string guitars in the future, since he's pretty popular in ERG circles. 

I have no problem with this jump, though. Charvel is a really, reeaaally good brand. And they can pump out some tasty customs. I can see them doing a So-Cal 7 that looks like his RG.

I swear to god he better not leave Mesa, though.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jun 13, 2017)

Triple-J said:


> Well Charvel got into the seven string game with this 2017 model.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2016-2017: the years that every guitar company and their mother created a bland, stripped down, generic 7-string Superstrat with a Telecaster inspired singlecut body and headstock.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 14, 2017)

Webmaestro said:


> I think the "Charvel" part of the rumor may be inaccurate. That would be a really odd move, in my mind--since Charvel doesn't make any 7-string models as far as I know. Maybe they actually meant Jackson, which is a little more believable.



Implying there is actually a difference between Charvel and Jackson other than the headstock logo under FMIC ownership in 2017.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jun 14, 2017)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Implying there is actually a difference between Charvel and Jackson other than the headstock logo under FMIC ownership in 2017.



Hey hey hey. Charvel still uses the uncomfortable block heel on almost everything. Whereas Jackson has finally started moving away from it. So....there's that. Lol


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jun 14, 2017)

As an Ibanez fanboy I've felt Ibanez decline from a couple of years, to the point that I generally lost interest in seeing new guitars, and come here once in a lifetime.
To me Ibanez is not the synonimous of innovation any more.
Once they led the pack, now they just try to make the masses happy, with fluctuating levels of success.
Not to mention the stupid decisions like weird scale length on fanned and 9 strings...so that when they innovate, they don't fully go down the path.
Once, you purchased an Ibanez because it was made and equipped in a certain way, now you pick an Ibanez if they have those features you find in other guitars but with the "quality" of an Ibanez.
If I search certain features and I want excellnt quality-price ratio, I pick a Schecter, and I'm 100% sure I did the perfect choice.
I want Ibanez to be Ibanez.


----------



## couverdure (Jun 14, 2017)

OmegaSlayer said:


> As an Ibanez fanboy I've felt Ibanez decline from a couple of years, to the point that I generally lost interest in seeing new guitars, and come here once in a lifetime.
> To me Ibanez is not the synonimous of innovation any more.
> Once they led the pack, now they just try to make the masses happy, with fluctuating levels of success.
> Not to mention the stupid decisions like weird scale length on fanned and 9 strings...so that when they innovate, they don't fully go down the path.
> ...


I'm pretty sure it's just a syndrome that happens to users in this site. If you read threads about the new Ibanez guitars of a year, there will always be people who keep begging "I'd like this guitar more if it had the kind of specs I want to have" and sometimes there will be a response saying "Why buy them when you could buy another brand/a custom with those specs for the same price?". At this point I'm starting to think they stopped caring about the majority of their players in this site anymore, at least in its current state, hence the lack of demands for a new Prestige RGA or even 8-string RGDs. That doesn't mean the company will suffer a great loss because they're not catering to your wants, they haven't had any drastic changes for like almost two decades compared to other companies that are as big if not bigger than them. A quality Ibanez will still remain a quality Ibanez, which has been tried and true even up to this day, and people will still buy and play them because they're great and also affordable.


----------



## feraledge (Jun 14, 2017)

Mathemagician said:


> Hey hey hey. Charvel still uses the uncomfortable block heel on almost everything. Whereas Jackson has finally started moving away from it. So....there's that. Lol



New Pro Mod Style 2s. I suspect that we'll see this on all Pro Mods by the end of the year. Frankly very welcomed. Between the truss wheel and sculpted heel, it's genuinely all that I would have asked Charvel to modify from the standard design. So with a couple minimal changes, I'd say they stepped their game up significantly. Even if Schecter jumped in the water ahead of them with the Sun Valley Shredder.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jun 15, 2017)

couverdure said:


> I'm pretty sure it's just a syndrome that happens to users in this site. If you read threads about the new Ibanez guitars of a year, there will always be people who keep begging "I'd like this guitar more if it had the kind of specs I want to have" and sometimes there will be a response saying "Why buy them when you could buy another brand/a custom with those specs for the same price?". At this point I'm starting to think they stopped caring about the majority of their players in this site anymore, at least in its current state, hence the lack of demands for a new Prestige RGA or even 8-string RGDs. That doesn't mean the company will suffer a great loss because they're not catering to your wants, they haven't had any drastic changes for like almost two decades compared to other companies that are as big if not bigger than them. A quality Ibanez will still remain a quality Ibanez, which has been tried and true even up to this day, and people will still buy and play them because they're great and also affordable.



It's just the Ibanez love.
I honestly don't accept hipshot-kind of bridges on Ibanez when I think their Tight End is a better bridge.
As you said, an Ibanez lover expect some features.
I'd rather have a black guitar with no fancy top and the right bridge than the fanciest top and a bridge I don't like.
Ibanez hasn't been great for their finishes, but for their playability/feel and prices.
And, let's be honest, 90% of times a $ 500 Schecter is better built and plays better than a $ 850 Ibby.


----------



## couverdure (Jun 15, 2017)

OmegaSlayer said:


> It's just the Ibanez love.
> I honestly don't accept hipshot-kind of bridges on Ibanez when I think their Tight End is a better bridge.
> As you said, an Ibanez lover expect some features.
> I'd rather have a black guitar with no fancy top and the right bridge than the fanciest top and a bridge I don't like.
> ...


They've already done some mass-produced basic Prestige guitars with Tight End bridges some years back (RG1451, RG3521, RGD2127FX, FR1620).

For the manufacturing, I think that has more to do with the Korean factories getting better at quality control. If the $850 guitars you're referring to are Prestiges, then it's probably that they're built in a more traditional way ("The combination of high-tech manufacturing techniques with old-world Japanese craftsmanship", according to the website). If you're talking about Iron Label, then they're more hits or misses since they're made in the same country as their low-end standard line (Indonesia).


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jun 15, 2017)

You said it.
Years back.


----------



## Webmaestro (Jun 15, 2017)

OmegaSlayer said:


> As an Ibanez fanboy I've felt Ibanez decline from a couple of years, to the point that I generally lost interest in seeing new guitars, and come here once in a lifetime.
> To me Ibanez is not the synonimous of innovation any more.
> Once they led the pack, now they just try to make the masses happy, with fluctuating levels of success.
> Not to mention the stupid decisions like weird scale length on fanned and 9 strings...so that when they innovate, they don't fully go down the path.
> ...



Exactly why the newest Ibanez I own is a 2006 RG1527. So yeah, I'm kinda stuck in the past... hoping my already-old (but kick ass) RG's hold up for another 30+ years (or however long I live).


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 15, 2017)

OmegaSlayer said:


> As an Ibanez fanboy I've felt Ibanez decline from a couple of years, to the point that I generally lost interest in seeing new guitars, and come here once in a lifetime.



Things are cyclic. They have good years, bad years, great years and terrible years. Honestly, I think the last two years have been great. The return of the Prestige series to near early-00's height of selection, and beefing up the artist roster a bit. Granted, it seems some of that is going to be rolled back with the fluctuation of the Yen again, but I'm hopeful it's temporary. 



> To me Ibanez is not the synonimous of innovation any more.



Not sure what you mean. Besides going back to the Lo-Pro, they've been doing the what they always have. First to production fanned frets, first to production 9-string, first production with Lundgrens and BKPs, first production Koas Pad guitar, first production hybrid fretless/fretted bass, etc. That's only the last few years too. 



> Once they led the pack, now they just try to make the masses happy, with fluctuating levels of success.



Gotta pay the bills somehow. You can't just release weird niche instruments to appease the forum crowd. They sell more 6-string RGs in black than 7 and 8 strings in all colors and specs. 



> Not to mention the stupid decisions like weird scale length on fanned and 9 strings...so that when they innovate, they don't fully go down the path.



Have you played either of these? They really aren't bad. Don't listen to the echo chamber that is the online forum community. The scales are perfectly reasonable for most applications. 

If they go too outside the norm they won't sell, and if they don't sell we won't see a second or third generation worth of fine tuning. 



> Once, you purchased an Ibanez because it was made and equipped in a certain way, now you pick an Ibanez if they have those features you find in other guitars but with the "quality" of an Ibanez.
> If I search certain features and I want excellnt quality-price ratio, I pick a Schecter, and I'm 100% sure I did the perfect choice.
> I want Ibanez to be Ibanez.



The market gets more and more saturated. That's a good thing. These guitar makers aren't factions in some great war, you can use multiple brands. From where I'm seated right now I see Ibanez, but also EBMM, Suhr, Gibson, Fender, Gretsch, Washburn, Parker and many others. You should buy guitars elsewhere. How else would you know what you're missing?


----------



## IbanezIsLife (Jun 15, 2017)

Why all the Ibanez hate? The new models are nothing short of impressive


----------



## kylendm (Jun 15, 2017)

Yeahm I agree. The new guitars this year seem top notch.


----------



## couverdure (Jun 15, 2017)

IbanezIsLife said:


> Why all the Ibanez hate? The new models are nothing short of impressive


This sort of discussion happens every time some notable brand endorser, especially Ibanez and those with LACS guitars and sigs, moves to another company (see Dave Weiner, Chris Broderick, the Unearth dudes, Mick Thomson, Head from Korn, the list could go on).


----------



## sezna (Jun 15, 2017)

IbanezIsLife said:


> I watched the live stream, he was indeed playing a black Charvel with gold hardware and a maple board. Didn't hear what pickups he had in it. Sounded good tho... I'm just not a huge fan of the look. I like Ibanez soooo



was it a strat style? tele? seven? six?


----------



## IbanezIsLife (Jun 15, 2017)

sezna said:


> was it a strat style? tele? seven? six?



It looked like their Dimas Style 1 HH in style shape. It was a black 7 string with all gold hardware with a floyd rose


----------



## Mathemagician (Jun 16, 2017)

IbanezIsLife said:


> It looked like their Dimas Style 1 HH in style shape. It was a black 7 string with all gold hardware with a floyd rose



This is the kind of pertinent information I need in my life. I hope it has a comfortable "thin-C" neck shape. Assuming he gets a sig model.


----------



## sezna (Jun 16, 2017)

Do you guys think he will get a sig model? He is really good, but does he have the market influence to financially justify production of his guitar?

I assume by sig model, you guys mean a model that actually goes into production, not just a one-off.


----------



## IbanezIsLife (Jun 16, 2017)

sezna said:


> Do you guys think he will get a sig model? He is really good, but does he have the market influence to financially justify production of his guitar?
> 
> I assume by sig model, you guys mean a model that actually goes into production, not just a one-off.



I doubt it. I'm a huge fan of his, but I'm not sure he has a large enough audience yet for them to put out a sig model. I hope so though.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jun 16, 2017)

As of right now I have no clue, but he does have at least one album still scheduled to come out this year and will likely be touring heavily in support of it. Along with some other crossovers he's been doing and he's active on social media, so it may be a confluence of factors sooner than later. 

I'm probably just being overly optimistic thinking he gets one this year. I think it's probably likely he gets a "great swag" deal at first. 

But Jackson/Charvel have been changing things up a lot, especially with Schecter becoming the poster-boy for "quality guitars at all price ranges right here everybody!"


----------



## sezna (Jun 16, 2017)

I dont think he will get one any time soon, unless Charvel decides to push him as their entry way into the prog-ish crowd, like schecter giving Nick Johnston a sig model when he had about the same amount of fans and influence. Also that presumably helped Schecter introduce themselves as a company that can make a good strat, so maybe Charvel would like to introduce a new model as well?


----------



## feraledge (Jun 16, 2017)

I hate to burst this bubble. Angel is a great guitarist and all, but if Charvel just starts dropping sig models it'd be a significant departure from how they operate. Charvel is not a brand to make quick moves. This is their entire sig model roster: DeMartini, Duplantier, Govan, and Lee. Of all of those, they have one upper tier Pro Mod and one of their lowest tier Pro Mods, otherwise all are custom shop.


----------



## sezna (Jun 16, 2017)

That is true. Schecter was much more likely to give out a sig model.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jun 16, 2017)

If he wanted a production line signature guitar, Dean probably would have been the best company to link up with.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jun 16, 2017)

Oh I'm aware I'm just getting hype over nothing I know that. I'm more just excited that tons of newer players (including guys like Andy james with ESP) are getting - little more attention. 

It got old seeing the same 7 faces on every guitar world issue from what feels like '00-'12. $0.02


----------



## sezna (Jun 16, 2017)

ArtDecade said:


> If he wanted a production line signature guitar, Dean probably would have been the best company to link up with.


why?


----------



## ArtDecade (Jun 16, 2017)

sezna said:


> why?



Just my opinion ---- Dean has a wider range of price points (USA, Korean, and Chinese manufacturing). Plus, they have a (seemingly) wider range of artists - huge names like Schenker and Mustaine to more niche-like artists in Jacky Vincent and John Connolly. Charvel is a great company, but they seem less likely to create a signature line for artists with less renown based on their current business model and lineup. In my opinion, Dean seems more likely to take a chance on signature runs with lesser known names.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jun 17, 2017)

@MaxOfMetal 
I agree 100% on what you said, which is complementary to my point of view and not actually negate them.
Again, once we had a reason to pick a Japan made RG over any other guitar, today, well, not so much.
Times changed, competition has become more strong and focused, and I think Ibanez just sat a bit on their laurels.
Honestly I didn't paid attention to this year's models but just checked this page
http://www.ibanez.com/usa/products/New/
and nothing got me really really excited.
Like I have a quick look and think...is it so mad to expect a 7 string with maple fretboard?
Would it really sell so bad to not even justify a single model?
And I'm not talking about pick-ups/bridges/tops/shape/fancy things.

Then I still think that Ibanez should keep the PGM100 running forever despite Paul using it or not as I think it's a guitar that would sell a lot always, like the classic floreal Jem.


----------



## Metropolis (Jun 17, 2017)

OmegaSlayer said:


> @MaxOfMetal
> I agree 100% on what you said, which is complementary to my point of view and not actually negate them.
> Again, once we had a reason to pick a Japan made RG over any other guitar, today, well, not so much.
> Times changed, competition has become more strong and focused, and I think Ibanez just sat a bit on their laurels.
> ...



I found three RG's with maple fretboards, first one is from 2017 line-up.
https://www.thomann.de/fi/ibanez_rg752mfs_vfd_prestige.htm
https://www.thomann.de/fi/ibanez_rg752mqfxs_tab_prestige.htm
https://www.thomann.de/fi/ibanez_rg752ahm_ngb_prestige.htm

And there is coming a maple boarded RGD for some marketing areas, but there is no other information about it.
http://ibanez.wikia.com/wiki/RGD3127

E: Noo... those are for USA only, again they get all the best ones  This is also really nice, almost perfect RG in my opinion.
http://ibanez.wikia.com/wiki/RGR652AHBF


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 17, 2017)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Again, once we had a reason to pick a Japan made RG over any other guitar, today, well, not so much.



I'm not sure why you think that specifically. Like I said, I have all kinds of guitars from all kinds of brands and nothing really feels like a traditional RG Prestige in my hands. The flat, wide necks with flat fretboards and the trems really are unique from even the closest competitors.

Right now I have an RG550, ESP M-II Bolt-On, Suhr Modern Satin and a Fender FR Strat. They're all bolt-on, maple boarded, FR equipped Strats. They all feel vastly different, and sound very different too.



> Like I have a quick look and think...is it so mad to expect a 7 string with maple fretboard?



As others have pointed out they have multiple maple boarded 7-strings across multiple price points.


----------



## couverdure (Jun 17, 2017)

Metropolis said:


> E: Noo... those are for USA only, again they get all the best ones  This is also really nice, almost perfect RG in my opinion.
> http://ibanez.wikia.com/wiki/RGR652AHBF


Dude, I've never heard of that new fixed reverse headstock Prestige RG before and now I'm putting this on my wish list.


----------



## Webmaestro (Jun 18, 2017)

Metropolis said:


> And there is coming a maple boarded RGD for some marketing areas, but there is no other information about it.
> http://ibanez.wikia.com/wiki/RGD3127



WHOA! How have I not heard about this until now!? That's amazing!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 18, 2017)

Metropolis said:


> And there is coming a maple boarded RGD for some marketing areas, but there is no other information about it.
> http://ibanez.wikia.com/wiki/RGD3127


----------



## russmuller (Jun 19, 2017)

Sweet baby Jesus, I want to get my hands on one of these.


----------



## Webmaestro (Jun 19, 2017)

russmuller said:


> Sweet baby Jesus, I want to get my hands on one of these.



In another forum, Rich told me they'll be available around September... as long as there aren't any delays related to CITES.


----------



## MikeH (Jun 20, 2017)

Cash (and free shit in place of cash) is king.


----------



## russmuller (Jun 20, 2017)

Webmaestro said:


> In another forum, Rich told me they'll be available around September... as long as there aren't any delays related to CITES.


Any word on pricing? I really don't need another Ibby, but...


----------



## Mathemagician (Jun 20, 2017)

Deleted


----------



## Webmaestro (Jun 20, 2017)

russmuller said:


> Any word on pricing? I really don't need another Ibby, but...



Don't hold me to it, but somewhere I think I heard around $2300 MSRP, with you and I actually seeing them listed for around $1300.

I'm with ya. I absolutely DO NOT need a new Ibby, but damn, this one pushes all my pleasure buttons.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jun 20, 2017)

It needs painted F-Holes.


----------



## IbanezIsLife (Jun 20, 2017)

Screenshot of his new Charvel from Instagram today






https://imgur.com/gallery/2wdQe


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 20, 2017)

So it's gonnna be a 7-string Charvel Dinky. Neat.


----------



## Webmaestro (Jun 21, 2017)

russmuller said:


> Any word on pricing? I really don't need another Ibby, but...



Since I can't edit my original reply, here's some updated info:

Ibanez RGD3127 at IbanezRules

I've ordered a ton of parts from Rich over the years, but this'll be the first actual guitar I've ordered from him. A bit more expensive, but I've heard nothing but good things about his service packages (which include level/crown).


----------



## Drew (Jun 22, 2017)

Hey, aren't we getting a little ahead of ourselves here? Most of the speculation I've heard has been on this board, and he's still on Ibanez's artist roster on their site. Speculating about whether or not Charvel will release an Angel Vivaldi signature model seems a little, well, premature.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jun 22, 2017)

Speculation is a sport on this forum. If you don't see someone with a Daemoness after playing Aristides for 6 months after a 6 year stint playing jacksons and immediately start trying to guess if Dylan is a personal fan of the band or not then you're doing it wrong.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jun 22, 2017)

Mathemagician said:


> Speculation is a sport on this forum. If you don't see someone with a *Daemoness* after playing *Aristides* for 6 months after a 6 year stint playing jacksons and immediately start trying to guess if *Dylan* is a personal fan of the band or not then you're doing it wrong.



What? Who? And, Who? I'm too old.


----------



## couverdure (Jun 22, 2017)

Drew said:


> Hey, aren't we getting a little ahead of ourselves here? Most of the speculation I've heard has been on this board, and he's still on Ibanez's artist roster on their site. Speculating about whether or not Charvel will release an Angel Vivaldi signature model seems a little, well, premature.


He doesn't have Ibanez on his liked pages on Facebook but still has Mesa Boogie, Fractal, and DiMarzio, I think that says something about his endorsement.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jun 22, 2017)

Maybe it's just complicated?


----------



## narad (Jun 23, 2017)

Man, Angel Vivaldi is the Chris Angel of solo electric guitar playing:


----------



## couverdure (Jun 23, 2017)

narad said:


> Man, Angel Vivaldi is the Chris Angel of solo electric guitar playing:



That looks more like an Ibanez than a Charvel. Hopefully the headstock looks like this instead of than the strat-shaped one because that look too weird for him.





I find it awkward that he tweeted this at Winter NAMM earlier this year.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jun 23, 2017)

Low-res photo here, but is def the charvel with gold appointments.


----------



## sezna (Jun 23, 2017)

maybe he just got a charvel but is still with ibanez? Like how Aaron Marshall is a "PRS Artist"? (Haven't seen him on a PRS in a while)


----------



## Webmaestro (Jun 23, 2017)

Mathemagician said:


> Low-res photo here, but is def the charvel with gold appointments.



Yep, that photo and the poster up above both show a truss rod wheel at the body-end of the fretboard (which I've always preferred over headstock bolts)


----------



## Drew (Jun 23, 2017)

Webmaestro said:


> Yep, that photo and the poster up above both show a truss rod wheel at the body-end of the fretboard (which I've always preferred over headstock bolts)


Now THAT is interesting, but again I think there's a lot of arm chair quarterbacking going on in this thread, considering that poster came out, what, yesterday?


----------



## Mathemagician (Jun 23, 2017)

I'm drafting drew for my fantasy roster speculation team. He seems like he brings sound contrarian views.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 23, 2017)

So the cutaway on the lower horn is actually an Ibanez RG-like cutaway. Huh. 



sezna said:


> maybe he just got a charvel but is still with ibanez? Like how Aaron Marshall is a "PRS Artist"? (Haven't seen him on a PRS in a while)



Wouldn't be posing with his new Charvel in pictures like the one above, then. 

FMIC is a huge fucking company. Could probably give him more than Ibanez did.


----------



## Edika (Jun 23, 2017)

Have you guys noticed that in all the photos he has the new guitar, the headstock is concealed? 
I wonder if he's just building hype and speculation on the guitar or if he just can't show the headstock due to Ibanez contractual obligations or the Charvel deal not being finalized yet.
Or it's an Ibanez and he's messing with people


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 23, 2017)

Edika said:


> Have you guys noticed that in all the photos he has the new guitar, the headstock is concealed?
> I wonder if he's just building hype and speculation on the guitar or if he just can't show the headstock due to Ibanez contractual obligations or the Charvel deal not being finalized yet.
> Or it's an Ibanez and he's messing with people



The latter WOULD be funny. 

But I remember some guys needing to keep their headstocks secret. During one of the Zach Myers rig rundowns, he had to cover up the headstock for his 2nd PRS SE prototype. 

That or Angel's being a cheeky fuck. The dude has a sense of humor.


----------



## IbanezIsLife (Jun 23, 2017)

Edika said:


> Have you guys noticed that in all the photos he has the new guitar, the headstock is concealed?
> I wonder if he's just building hype and speculation on the guitar or if he just can't show the headstock due to Ibanez contractual obligations or the Charvel deal not being finalized yet.
> Or it's an Ibanez and he's messing with people


Loll speculation is getting crazy. He's not hiding the headstock and the fact that it's a Charvel. He had a Instagram live video like a week ago where he said it, showed it, and played it. That's what started this whole thread.


----------



## Edika (Jun 24, 2017)

Hahaha I don't want to start or contribute in a mad speculation cycle, I just found it odd that on every picture I see the headstock is conveniently out of sight. Especially on the last one where he covered it with the sheets.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 24, 2017)

Reminds me of being at gigs years ago in Ireland where guitarists had to borrow amps, cabs and pedals cause of transport issues so they'd have to cover the logos in duc tape and A4 paper to not breach their endorsement contracts. I even saw a Jackson logo taped up before.


----------



## Fathand (Jun 24, 2017)

Totally off topic, but..
A) that really is his actual name?
B) he isn't a japanese Visual Kei guitarist?

...I feel old as ***k. 

On topic: Not really for my tastes, for some reason.


----------



## couverdure (Jun 24, 2017)

Fathand said:


> Totally off topic, but..
> A) that really is his actual name?
> B) he isn't a japanese Visual Kei guitarist?
> 
> ...



Of course it had to come from someone with Billy Gibbons as their avatar. 

Angel and Vivaldi are actual given name and surname respectively so I'm pretty sure it's his real name. Sounds badass too.
He's American, and he started gaining prominence online around early this decade and also has an account here (hopefully he sees this thread and responds to it).


----------



## gunch (Jun 24, 2017)

He seems to really like the fact to be known that he is a _*sex-haver *_


----------



## Fathand (Jun 24, 2017)

couverdure said:


> Of course it had to come from someone with Billy Gibbons as their avatar.
> 
> Angel and Vivaldi are actual given name and surname respectively so I'm pretty sure it's his real name. Sounds badass too.
> He's American, and he started gaining prominence online around early this decade and also has an account here (hopefully he sees this thread and responds to it).



Relax - I didn't mean it in a negative way, even though I can see it could be seen that way.

It was aimed more at myself, laughing to my predudices than anything aimed at him personally. 

..And yeah, I tend to gravitate nowadays more towards the era of the guy in my avatar represents than anything more modern. Except Meshuggah.


----------



## r33per (Jun 24, 2017)

Fathand said:


> Relax - I didn't mean it in a negative way, even though I can see it could be seen that way.
> 
> It was aimed more at myself, laughing to my predudices than anything aimed at him personally.
> 
> ..And yeah, I tend to gravitate nowadays more towards the era of the guy in my avatar represents than anything more modern. Except Meshuggah.



Billy Gibbons plays in Messuggah?!?


----------



## IbanezIsLife (Jun 24, 2017)

Fathand said:


> Totally off topic, but..
> A) that really is his actual name?
> B) he isn't a japanese Visual Kei guitarist?
> 
> ...


His real name is Jonuthin Vivaldi


----------



## Fathand (Jun 25, 2017)

r33per said:


> Billy Gibbons plays in Messuggah?!?



"La Djenge" 

..but I'll show myself out from this topic now. Carry on, apologies for any inconvinience.


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Jul 5, 2017)

YAAAAAAAAS


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 5, 2017)

AngelVivaldi said:


> YAAAAAAAAS


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm trying to figure why people think it's a Charvel and not a Jackson? Looks more in line with a Mexi Jackson with 24 frets and the lower horn cut.


----------



## InHiding (Jul 6, 2017)

*mod edit: you seem to have missed our general forum rule about not being a dick... try to remember in the future*


----------



## Zado (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## jgaul79 (Jul 6, 2017)

Just posted on their fb page

<iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/plugins/po.../charvelusa/posts/10155007136491387&width=500" width="500" height="771" style="border:none;overflow:hidden" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" allowTransparency="true"></iframe>


----------



## jgaul79 (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## cardinal (Jul 6, 2017)

IbanezIsLife said:


> It looked like their Dimas Style 1 HH in style shape. It was a black 7 string with all gold hardware with a floyd rose



I would like to buy this guitar plz.

EDIT: 24 frets is a bit of a bummer, but it's his sig. looks good enough.

That's definitely a custom shop (says so on the headstock). Pro or USA Sig would be great.


----------



## cip 123 (Jul 6, 2017)

Man it's gonna suck if Angel ever changes his colour scheme....He's gonna have to redo his whole bedroom!!


----------



## Webmaestro (Jul 6, 2017)

Cat's finally out of the bag, obviously, but just to add to the news...


----------



## IbanezIsLife (Jul 6, 2017)

Mystery was solved on page 1 lol.

Angel, gonna miss seeing your beautiful Ibanez but congrats on the new endorsement!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 6, 2017)

I like that much more than his Ibbys, to be honest. 

Love the reverse stock.


----------



## Webmaestro (Jul 6, 2017)

I'd like to know the specs on that model. I nerd out on that stuff so, Angel, if you read this, I'd love it if you told us fretboard radius, fret size, neck shape, electronics, pickups, etc.

(or, maybe that info is posted somewhere)


----------



## cardinal (Jul 6, 2017)

Yeah^

And of course if anyone hears anything about plans for a production version, please post it up. Obviously anyone could order it from the custom shop for $4-5k.


----------



## crg123 (Jul 6, 2017)

Thats awesome. I don't see Reverse headstock or 7 string Charvels often.


----------



## Zalbu (Jul 6, 2017)

So is this going to be an effort from Charvel to expand on their 7 string lineup? I can't really think of many other reasons to leave Ibby when you have access to the LACS (I assume) other than getting smacked in the face by a huge wad of cash.


----------



## cardinal (Jul 6, 2017)

Zalbu said:


> So is this going to be an effort from Charvel to expand on their 7 string lineup? I can't really think of many other reasons to leave Ibby when you have access to the LACS (I assume) other than getting smacked in the face by a huge wad of cash.



Access to the FMIC/Charvel custom shop and its masterbuilders is nothing to sneeze at. I can't say it'd be "better" than the LACS, but these are top shelf shops.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 6, 2017)

Also sounds like Charvel is hinting at a signature model.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 7, 2017)

Webmaestro said:


> Cat's finally out of the bag, obviously, but just to add to the news...



I'd tap that...

...and the guitar also.


----------



## beerandbeards (Jul 7, 2017)

I'm a little creeped out by his bedroom. Like some sort of guitar sex lair where he ties women up with guitar strings then has a menagé trois between him, the woman and the charvel.....


----------



## prlgmnr (Jul 7, 2017)

beerandbeards said:


> I'm a little creeped out by his bedroom. Like some sort of guitar sex lair where he ties women up with guitar strings then has a menagé trois between him, the woman and the charvel.....



Maybe not so much the women.

Anyway, I love the idea of his'n'hers/his'n'his Mesa stacks, might have to suggest that to the wife.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 7, 2017)

Zalbu said:


> So is this going to be an effort from Charvel to expand on their 7 string lineup? I can't really think of many other reasons to leave Ibby when you have access to the LACS (I assume) other than getting smacked in the face by a huge wad of cash.



This sounds like it may be a production signature model and if that's the case and you're trying to earn a living it's a nobrainer which company to choose. Not to mention the Charvel custom shop builds top notch guitars.


----------



## MrYakob (Jul 7, 2017)

sezna said:


> maybe he just got a charvel but is still with ibanez? Like how Aaron Marshall is a "PRS Artist"? (Haven't seen him on a PRS in a while)


I know this is a little off topic, but Aaron hasn't been a PRS artist for a few months now. He's an Aristides artist now.

Back on-topic, Charvels have never done much for me but holy christ on toast that guitar looks incredible!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jul 7, 2017)

That looks awesome! Ibanez isn't ideal for smaller artists but now with Charvel he has a lot more options when it comes to designing a custom and even getting a sig model. Like Angel said he's now doing his own thing as oppose to play his heroes guitars. I wonder what the specs are?


----------



## Zalbu (Jul 7, 2017)

technomancer said:


> This sounds like it may be a production signature model and if that's the case and you're trying to earn a living it's a nobrainer which company to choose. Not to mention the Charvel custom shop builds top notch guitars.


True, I don't blame the guy for wanting to make a living but it makes me wonder how much of it it has to do with the guitars themselves, if he's dissatisfied with Ibanez or if he just wants to try out some new stuff.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 7, 2017)

AngelVivaldi said:


> YAAAAAAAAS



Of course. You had to post THE pic! Hahahaha!


----------



## Element0s (Jul 7, 2017)

Nice bedsheets!


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 7, 2017)

I can't even... wait. Is this guy serious?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 7, 2017)

Fred the Shred said:


> Of course. You had to post THE pic! Hahahaha!



Beauty like this shouldn't be hidden from public view.


----------



## stevexc (Jul 7, 2017)

ArtDecade said:


> I can't even... wait. Is this guy serious?



Who, Angel?

Not often.

That's what makes him awesome.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 7, 2017)

Zalbu said:


> True, I don't blame the guy for wanting to make a living but it makes me wonder how much of it it has to do with the guitars themselves, if he's dissatisfied with Ibanez or if he just wants to try out some new stuff.



If it's a typical endorsement deal absolutely nothing.


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 9, 2017)

Have a non reverse headstock and I'm buying one.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Jul 9, 2017)

Looks like a sleeker, updated version of the old Squier Stagemaster 7-strings...I dig it!


----------



## StevieHimself (Jul 9, 2017)

Drew said:


> Hey, aren't we getting a little ahead of ourselves here? Most of the speculation I've heard has been on this board, and he's still on Ibanez's artist roster on their site. Speculating about whether or not Charvel will release an Angel Vivaldi signature model seems a little, well, premature.



I found out two days ago that Angel left for Charvel. Admit that was a shock but at the same time, not really. He has always followed his own path and he has a lot of fans, so I say good for him! His photo is still on the Ibanez site, as of this writing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 9, 2017)

They'll probably pull him off the next time they add new models online


----------



## nikt (Jul 9, 2017)

Very nice Washburn N7


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Jul 12, 2017)

Full specs and additional photos on my site.

Rue's currently at the custom shop getting some more modifications done, (plus a fun makeover). Switching the bridge out because this Floyd 1000 did not in any way make the cut. Likely going to be testing every bridge under the sun before I commit 100%. Next up is a Floyd Lo-Profile then likely a Hipshot Contour Bridge for custom #2. Although I adore this scheme, the final version will look much different than what you're seeing here.










While we'll definitely be releasing my signature to the public, my attention is 100% on my new album this Fall plus a shit ton of videos/touring to support it. I'm severely meticulous, obsessive and strive for perfection in as much as my ability allows, so there's no way I can effectively do both... something will get half-assed lol I also need to see how these hold up on the road before anything, so I'm in no rush.



Zalbu said:


> So is this going to be an effort from Charvel to expand on their 7 string lineup? I can't really think of many other reasons to leave Ibby when you have access to the LACS (I assume) other than getting smacked in the face by a huge wad of cash.


Not the case. I was offered this from other companies, but money can't buy my integrity. I first received a Limited Edition DK24 and it surprisingly crushed any of the other instruments I had tested out. There wasn't a bad guitar among them, but I just could not put it down... and mind you, it was a 6 string


----------



## gunch (Jul 12, 2017)

AngelVivaldi said:


> Full specs and additional photos on my site.
> 
> Rue's currently at the custom shop getting some more modifications done, (plus a fun makeover). Switching the bridge out because this Floyd 1000 did not in any way make the cut. Likely going to be testing every bridge under the sun before I commit 100%. Next up is a Floyd Lo-Profile then likely a Hipshot Contour Bridge for custom #2. Although I adore this scheme, the final version will look much different than what you're seeing here.
> 
> ...



pics of said dk24?


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jul 12, 2017)

Looks great with nice and simple specs. It would be greatly appreciated if you posted back about what bridge you like and why you didn't like others. Also any chance of a pic of the back and neck joint?


----------



## Dyingsea (Jul 12, 2017)

Hardtail option *hopes*


----------



## xzacx (Jul 12, 2017)

I have no idea who this is (but then again I only listed to rap, r&b, and '90s death metal), but that is a fantastic looking guitar. I don't like maple boards either, but the reverse matching headstock is just perfect.


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Jul 12, 2017)

silverabyss said:


> pics of said dk24?



Ugh I adore this guitar so hard. The input jack on this DK is the same that's on my prototype, just with gold hardware. It's also on the Guthrie model. 

As *INSANELY AWESOME* as it looks, I'm not entirely sure if I'm sold on it yet. I never liked the strat input jacks... the washers almost always come lose around the jack itself and you can't ever tighten it enough with just your hands. As a kid growing up with strats I've gone through many input jacks because I'd leave it lose and the jack would eventually spin and snap the wiring over time. 

Also, worth nothing that you have to unplug it every time you want to place it down which is kind of annoying  But it looks awesome so idk we'll see!




















Dyingsea said:


> Hardtail option *hopes*


I've become increasingly interested in Evertune, but it's unlikely there will be a hardtail version (at least for some time). Whammy bar phrasing is a huge part of how I speak on guitar, and releasing 2 versions of a new model isn't the smartest business practice... too much risk! lol


----------



## Mathemagician (Jul 12, 2017)

Yes, specs say carved heel. That has been my single biggest gripe about most Charvels.


----------



## Drew (Jul 12, 2017)

AngelVivaldi said:


> ...then likely a Hipshot Contour Bridge for custom #2..


Whoah, I had no idea Hipshot made a Contour 7-string, but sure enough... I have the 6 string version in my second Strat, and it's an awesome bridge - not really the same aggressive range as a Wilkinson VS100 or a Floyd, but super smooth. 

One thing you may want to keep in mind, and this may be something you already know, but in addition to offering trem arms with different color plastic tips, if you ask they can also send you an arm with a rounded smooth metal top, like a Floyd or Ibanez or Gotoh trem arm. I've got one in my (chrome) Contour and I think it's a way better looking and feeling trem arm than the standard one. I don't have a picture handy bit if I think of it I'll try to take one.


----------



## cardinal (Jul 13, 2017)

AngelVivaldi said:


> Full specs and additional photos on my site.
> 
> Rue's currently at the custom shop getting some more modifications done, (plus a fun makeover). Switching the bridge out because this Floyd 1000 did not in any way make the cut. Likely going to be testing every bridge under the sun before I commit 100%. Next up is a Floyd Lo-Profile then likely a Hipshot Contour Bridge for custom #2. Although I adore this scheme, the final version will look much different than what you're seeing here.
> 
> ...



Awesome, thanks for posting!

The Floyd 1000 feels very clunky for some reason, but IMHO the OFR is very smooth. The Hipshot also is a nice piece. 

I'm bummed that it'll take a while for anything to hit the market, but you've got to do what you've got to do.


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Jul 13, 2017)

Drew said:


> Whoah, I had no idea Hipshot made a Contour 7-string, but sure enough... I have the 6 string version in my second Strat, and it's an awesome bridge - not really the same aggressive range as a Wilkinson VS100 or a Floyd, but super smooth.
> 
> One thing you may want to keep in mind, and this may be something you already know, but in addition to offering trem arms with different color plastic tips, if you ask they can also send you an arm with a rounded smooth metal top, like a Floyd or Ibanez or Gotoh trem arm. I've got one in my (chrome) Contour and I think it's a way better looking and feeling trem arm than the standard one. I don't have a picture handy bit if I think of it I'll try to take one.



Man, if they made a Wilkinson 7 I'd be all over it. They really should get with it.


Agreed on the arm bar, too. I tracked some rhythm guitars with an Aristides that had one of those plastic tipped bars on it. Didnt like it much.


cardinal said:


> Awesome, thanks for posting!
> 
> The Floyd 1000 feels very clunky for some reason, but IMHO the OFR is very smooth. The Hipshot also is a nice piece.
> 
> I'm bummed that it'll take a while for anything to hit the market, but you've got to do what you've got to do.


Super clunky, and doesnt have much of a "sweep" to it if you know what I mean. 
Yeah, but it's def for the best especially considering product testing alone. We might do a small run kinda thing Summer 2018 NAMM just to get something in people's hands, but there's no definite on that.


----------



## cardinal (Jul 13, 2017)

AngelVivaldi said:


> Man, if they made a Wilkinson 7 I'd be all over it. They really should get with it.
> 
> 
> Agreed on the arm bar, too. I tracked some rhythm guitars with an Aristides that had one of those plastic tipped bars on it. Didnt like it much.
> ...



Awesome, thanks for the response! Please keep us updated on any release. Definitely would like to pick one up.


----------



## Zalbu (Jul 13, 2017)

AngelVivaldi said:


> Full specs and additional photos on my site.
> 
> Rue's currently at the custom shop getting some more modifications done, (plus a fun makeover). Switching the bridge out because this Floyd 1000 did not in any way make the cut. Likely going to be testing every bridge under the sun before I commit 100%. Next up is a Floyd Lo-Profile then likely a Hipshot Contour Bridge for custom #2. Although I adore this scheme, the final version will look much different than what you're seeing here.
> 
> ...


Good to hear, man. Would be interesting to see something like the Hipshot Contour making it, there really needs to be more superstrats with non-locking nuts and more of a retro Strat trem style to them. Are you going to give the trem Guthrie uses on his sig a shot?


----------



## cardinal (Jul 13, 2017)

Zalbu said:


> Good to hear, man. Would be interesting to see something like the Hipshot Contour making it, there really needs to be more superstrats with non-locking nuts and more of a retro Strat trem style to them. Are you going to give the trem Guthrie uses on his sig a shot?



Floyd only makes those for 6-strings. Though Hantug makes a titanium version.


----------



## Zalbu (Jul 14, 2017)

cardinal said:


> Floyd only makes those for 6-strings. Though Hantug makes a titanium version.


I think he only used the Floyd model on the prototype, according to the specsheet on Charvels site it's a "Recessed Charvel Locking Tremolo Bridge". I seem to recall Guthrie saying in some video that they worked together to develop a bridge for his signature.

Yup, at 3:20


----------



## cardinal (Jul 14, 2017)

Zalbu said:


> I think he only used the Floyd model on the prototype, according to the specsheet on Charvels site it's a "Recessed Charvel Locking Tremolo Bridge". I seem to recall Guthrie saying in some video that they worked together to develop a bridge for his signature.
> 
> Yup, at 3:20




I had no idea! That's cool. It would be nice to see a 7-string version of it. Honestly, I've thought about just sawing off the whale-tail on an OFR7 and trying to use the non-fine-tuner saddles on it. Seems like it would work just fine.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 14, 2017)

Man if only Gotoh released a 7 string version of their Floyd...


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jul 14, 2017)

That guitar is pretty sweet. But what I really want to know is where Angel buys his furniture and sheets. XD


----------



## Zalbu (Jul 14, 2017)

cardinal said:


> I had no idea! That's cool. It would be nice to see a 7-string version of it. Honestly, I've thought about just sawing off the whale-tail on an OFR7 and trying to use the non-fine-tuner saddles on it. Seems like it would work just fine.


Yup, that Guthrie trem looks like one of the best trems out there right now. Rock solid tuning stability without an annoying locking nut thanks to the locking tuners, no noise from the mechanism of the trem, flutters like the voice of an angel, can do crazy dives and raises with it, can retune it like a regular hard tail. Would be really cool if they made a 7 string version for Angel.


----------



## Drew (Jul 17, 2017)

AngelVivaldi said:


> Man, if they made a Wilkinson 7 I'd be all over it. They really should get with it.



God, I would too. The gap is closed a bit now that Floyd offers an aftermarket Wilkinson-style push-in arm with a set screw that controls tension, but the VS100 is probably, if I had to pick one, my favorite bridge I've ever tried.


----------



## MayorWest (Jul 27, 2017)

OmegaSlayer said:


> As an Ibanez fanboy I've felt Ibanez decline from a couple of years, to the point that I generally lost interest in seeing new guitars, and come here once in a lifetime.
> To me Ibanez is not the synonimous of innovation any more.
> Once they led the pack, now they just try to make the masses happy, with fluctuating levels of success.
> Not to mention the stupid decisions like weird scale length on fanned and 9 strings...so that when they innovate, they don't fully go down the path.
> ...



I also switched to schecter after ten years of ibanez. I agree they are just trying to make all the masses happy and stretching thin. I do feel they have lost their innovation where as schecter has stepped up their game. When it comes to making new maybe not a 9 string fanned fret that is a niche with in a niche. I am sure they feel they have to stay ahead in the erg game but they are the OGs of it they just should have kept plugging along. They periodically relaunch talmans and their vintage stuff I feel like for bass I think it was smart the talmans are amazing for that price. But as far as bang for your buck I also pick schecter also. Ibanez is losing their bang for the buck title IMO.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## Lemonbaby (Aug 1, 2017)

Even better than the black one - if they could now go and remove the dots in the fretboard...


----------



## couverdure (Aug 1, 2017)

Lemonbaby said:


> Even better than the black one - if they could now go and remove the dots in the fretboard...


I agree with your statement about the body finish but the inlays look very fine to me and the black dots make it easier to look at on a maple fretboard than the usual pearl ones. Also it's his specs, not yours.


----------



## Siggevaio (Aug 1, 2017)

It looks amazing! Too bad I have no interest in floyds.


----------



## Anquished (Aug 1, 2017)

Oh man that's nice..


----------



## Nlelith (Aug 1, 2017)

Lemonbaby said:


> Even better than the black one - if they could now go and remove the dots in the fretboard...


Angel confirmed on facebook that dots are temporary and model will feature signature inlay.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Aug 1, 2017)

Big fan of that guitar, nice!


----------



## Webmaestro (Aug 1, 2017)

I love that teal-ish and gold color palette. You can tell Angel has designer DNA in him.


----------



## ArtDecade (Aug 1, 2017)

I dunno. The colors remind me of a dusty old vase in a senior citizen's home.


----------



## Mathemagician (Aug 1, 2017)

As long as it has inlays I'm happy. I don't practice enough to get by with blank fretboards, lol.


----------



## Webmaestro (Aug 3, 2017)

Mathemagician said:


> As long as it has inlays I'm happy. I don't practice enough to get by with blank fretboards, lol.



Same. As much as I fretboards without any markers, I had to finally admit to myself that I need the damn things when soloing.


----------



## feraledge (Aug 3, 2017)

I don't like gold, but this looks slick.


----------



## feraledge (Aug 27, 2017)

Bumping this. I've gotten obsessed with Angel and I'm stoked he's getting a sig. His work is straight up sexual and he's got some of the best phrasing and his method of shred/restraint is amazing. Bonus for doing a 7 string sig with Charvel, 25.5" scale and using 9-52s or whatever for B standard. Just doing what he digs and having the chops to back it up. The new tracks are absolutely top notch.


----------



## Mathemagician (Aug 27, 2017)

Someone on this forum once linked a video to his Martian winter track. I was sold right then.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Aug 27, 2017)

That Andy/angel track is phenomenal. Two of my favorite guitarists. I really hope they tour the states too.


----------



## feraledge (Oct 20, 2017)

Will make me reconsider my lack of 7s


----------



## Metropolis (Oct 21, 2017)

Nowadays his tone sounds almost like Petrucci in the old days... kind of. Not sure if it suits him or not, personally I liked more aggressive tone that was before he got Mesa Boogie's and this Charvel signature.


----------



## Zalbu (Mar 9, 2018)

Angel just put up a video showing his second prototype guitar. The look isn't really up my alley but I'm interested to hear about what kind of bridge they've come up with.


----------



## GXPO (Mar 9, 2018)

I'm all about classic copper, insofar as I will not actually be buying it unless it's second hand during a period of intense impulsiveness.


----------



## AxeHappy (Mar 9, 2018)

I voted for oxblood. The world needs more red guitars.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 9, 2018)

AxeHappy said:


> I voted for oxblood. The world needs more red guitars.



Oxblood with the gold and maple is super-hot.


----------



## GXPO (Mar 9, 2018)

Actually, I'm thinking maybe oxblood is the better option. This is Brexit all over again.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Mar 9, 2018)

Heck, I like all the color options.


----------



## feraledge (Mar 9, 2018)

Sage. Copper is sick, but if I have it in mind to change nothing, I think gold works best with sage, then black and then copper.


----------



## Mathemagician (Mar 10, 2018)

Oxblood got my vote.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Mar 10, 2018)

Voted for Sage Metallic.


----------



## couverdure (Mar 10, 2018)

I voted for Sage Metallic Green because it's like seafoam green but shinier, but I wish I could go back and vote Navy Blue Metallic instead because it reminds me a lot of those older blue Ibanez guitars.


----------



## Soya (Mar 10, 2018)

Mint green metallic for me. Though I'm a biiiig fan of that flame maple example.


----------



## Mathemagician (May 24, 2018)

Just bumping ‘cause I’m stuck waiting for an announcement.


----------



## aesthyrian (May 25, 2018)

The sage metallic green won, I believe. I think I read that on his instagram?


----------



## groverj3 (May 25, 2018)

I too would like to see what becomes of this.


----------



## feraledge (May 26, 2018)

aesthyrian said:


> The sage metallic green won, I believe. I think I read that on his instagram?


I remember seeing it ahead, but didn't remember the outcome. I support this though.


----------



## feraledge (Jun 8, 2018)

It's a bummer if we have to wait till NAMM for these!


----------

